

Ask HN: Money in GEO API's? - captaincrunch

Do you think there is any money in creating a GEO API service?  Postal/Zip/IP location services?  I know there are some out there, but wanted to do better than them...<p>Ideas?  Insights?  Anyone have any issues or wishes?
======
aditya
There's definitely room for innovation in the space.

A lot of Geo data on the web right now is unclean and there's not a lot of
people other than Google and Yahoo and MapQuest providing API's to it.

Also, Twitter recently acquired geoapi which was going in the right direction.
So, go for it!

